# Topics > Robotics > Animatronics >  Mesmer, system for building lifelike humanoid robots, Engineered Arts Limited, Penryn, Cornwall, England, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Developer - Engineered Arts Limited

Home page - engineeredarts.co.uk/mesmer

----------


## Airicist

Mesmer: beyond Animatronics

Published on Feb 19, 2018




> Mesmer is a system for building lifelike humanoid robots – all the parts that are needed to breathe life into a character. 
> 
> Hardware – Motors, Electronics and Connectors
> Sensors – Cameras, Depth Sensors, LIDAR, Microphones
> Firmware – Motor control for speed, position and torque
> Software – For control of Animation, interaction, audio and lighting 
> 
> Most importantly all of these components were designed from scratch by Engineered Arts Ltd specifically for humanoid robots, so everything fits and works together in perfect harmony. Other companies use a hodgepodge of bits from various vendors that often don’t work well together.
> 
> Mesmer is powerful, elegant and cost-effective because you are not paying for multiple profit margins that inflate the price.

----------


## Airicist

Mesmer 2.0: Interaction & quick release head

Published on Nov 5, 2018




> Mesmer 2.0 features a new neck desing for even greater expressive capacity. Thanks to embedded cameras in the eyes, Mesmer characters can track faces and mimic their head and mouth positions.  And thanks to new quick release system, a head can be switched off, removed and replaced, and be back working within a minute.

----------


## Airicist

An in depth look at Mesmer

Oct 1, 2020




> This video takes a closer look at our humanoid robot, Owen.

----------


## Airicist

Mesmer demo Jan 2021

Jan 31, 2021




> Meet Cleo a next generation Mesmer Robot, find out what she can do.
> Morgan takes a look under the skin to find out how Cleo works.

----------


## Airicist

Mesmer modules

Feb 9, 2021




> Putting a robot together with the Mesmer modular system

----------


## Airicist2

Realistic Mesmer robot head - Adran

Dec 4, 2021




> This is a small motion test for a Mesmer robot head. Again its not CGI
> This head and neck has 22 custom servo actuators - only 5  around the mouth which is not enough for really good lip sync - which is why its not speaking in this clip
> Software is EA's Tritium frame work running on x86 Intel NUC
> Interface is USB
> Capable of autonomous human interaction, with in eye cameras and microphone array.
> #humanoidrobot #mesmer #robot
> Here's the full actuator list:
> 1 Right Eye Pitch (up/down)
> 2 Right Eye Yaw (side to side)
> ...

----------

